# Engine Error with Half Life 2? PLEASE Help



## John Doh (May 15, 2005)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE HELP!!!!!!! 

I have a copy of HL2, but when I run the game I see the valve head (guy with tap in eye), then I get a loading screen (blurred picture with loading in bottom right corner). Then the program closes with the following error message: 

Engine Error 

CmodelLoader::GetExtraData:re-cashing models/error.mdl failed 

But the error.mdl file is present in the models folder. 

Once I ok this error I then get a 

HL2.exe  Application Error 

The instruction at 0x2******* referenced memory at 0x00******. The memory could not be read. 

Click OK to terminate the program 

I have seen this error posted here before but with no solution!!! 

Please help, I just wanta play offline (cos I have naff dial-up), please tell me how to fix this! 

I have seen a similar engine error to this for counterstrike, but that just said to check that the error.mdl folder was in the models folder! 

Thanks

PS: Restarting the PC and re-installing does not fix this problem!!!


----------



## Chris6691 (Oct 11, 2004)

HI, I'm afraid your gonna have to play online not offline. Dial-up will be fine as long as you are patient  when doing updates. These updates are usually patches for the game and this is probably why your getting errors because your not downloading them for hl2, but if the problem still accures then pleas do post it.


----------



## Chris6691 (Oct 11, 2004)

Also what is your pc spec and OS.


----------



## John Doh (May 15, 2005)

Windows XP
2000+ AMD Athlon
Leadtek GeForce 4 Ti


----------



## Chris6691 (Oct 11, 2004)

Ok, well the processor is fine but your going to need to upgrade your graphics card if you want the quality you expect. I would recommend a radeon 9800 as they are the best for the price. I had a geforce 4 once and i did play half life 2 on it and the quality was terrible to what i expected, and you must have at least 512mb ram becasue games like half life 2 weigh heavy on the memory.


----------



## John Doh (May 15, 2005)

I got like 900+ MB RAM, forgot to mention it!!

Still cannot run the game because I cannot get the updates because the internet connection locks up. Any idea how to fix this without updating, could it be a corrupted error.dll file!!

If so can someone e-mail me it!

Any other suggestions to get it working would be greatly appriciated

Thanks


----------



## Chris6691 (Oct 11, 2004)

Well you've got plenty of RAM, but it is very unlikely you will get the game running without updates as most of these updates are patches to fix the problem. Or the shop has sold you a dodgy disk.


----------

